# hi



## mantisman07

hi everyone, im new to this forum.

trying to get back into the hobby as i dont have much stuff at the moment, just a couple of ooths and few adults of various spp.

hope to speak to you all soon.

mantisman07


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis

welcome to the forum


----------



## weirdstuff1

Welcome!


----------



## Ian

Hey mantisman, welcome to the forum!


----------



## mantisman07

thanks everyone, cant get on too much as my comp is broke, and im going on holiday nxt week (surprise gift off my nanna to oz)

but when i get bak ill be on more


----------



## Ian

Wow...what an awesome gift that was!


----------



## Isis

I hope for a good trade with you mantisman07 and of course good luck in keeping mantids


----------



## mantisman07

only two more exams then i get off to oz!

my nanna wants to go to see family so is taking me too.

its good coz over there i have a marine biologist uncle and a herpetologist aunt, so it should be good to talk to them.

ian, when will you be getting anything new on your site, and can i pay via debit card?


----------



## Ian

Oh wow, that sounds awesome! I believe one of my mates has got a relative studying herpetology out there...I will have to get back to you on that one though. Sounds like you really have it sussed  

Have lots more stock coming in for the summer, at the moment I have plenty of ootheca of Chinese mantis (Tenodera), Ghost mantis (Phyllocrania), and a few Violin mantis (Gongylus) and Peruvian mantis (Oxyopsis). Have got loads of nymphs of Hierodula membranacea, Pseudempusa Pinnipavosis, Miomantis sp, and Phyllocrania paradoxa. Have more nymphs of the ootheca species coming as well, all of which I will be selling in a few weeks, when they have grown on a little!

You can either check my site for updates, or catch me on msn, at [email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## mantisman07

i love the gongys! prices?


----------

